# Angel's Graduation



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Angel had her last class tonight, so that meant evaluation and testing. She did so well! She scored 96 out of 100, top place in her class! She was the only one that did the 3 minute down/stay. I was so proud that Ms Priss!

We've signed up for the second level class, but it may be awhile before the trainer has enough dogs for a class.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations Angel :chili: :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG congrats!!! I know how proud you must be!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=35135:bravo.gif] 

Congratulations, Angel!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Way to go, Angel!!!! :aktion033: :chili: Your mommy must be so proud to have such a well behaved, smart pup!!! :biggrin: I need to get Maggie in an obedience class. She is very well behaved and knows many commands, but doesn't do well with distractions.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats! :thumbsup: :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

CONGRATS TO ANGEL! :chili: :chili:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

:chili: [attachment=35137:Trophy_01_june.gif] :chili: 
*Congratulations!*

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Way to go! Congrat! :chili: We are proud for you.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :aktion033: :rockon: 


<span style="font-family:Verdana">CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!</span>


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Way to go Angel :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I just saw this and wanted to say "CONGRATULATIONS!!!" :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lynne, that's awesome!! Sorry I missed this before. Top of her class - WAY TO GO ANGEL!!!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow! That's fantastic Lynne! Congratulations to you and Angel!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :chili: :chili:


----------

